# Newbie and auto parts



## golddaddy (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello everyone, 
I'm just getting into refining and I'm so glad I found this site. I have learned so much in the last few days, but I have SO many more questions and tons more to learn. I hope you all can tolerate the multiple questions I will have. Please bear with me.
I have access to an auto scrap yard and was wondering which auto parts yield the best gold and is the easiest to recover. I want to start off small, but still need to make a few bucks to get completely and properly equipped. So, I'd like to begin with the easiest to recover and highest yield. I have started to gather some computers and cel phones as well. What are some other easily obtainable scrap items I can look for? 
Any help or suggestions are warmly welcome and greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance, Jim


----------



## nickvc (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.
If you want to find more sources for precious metals us the search function top right of your screen and or use the board index. It's probably also well worth your time going to lazersteves site where he has videos of many processes also available to buy and worth the investment. You can also get C.M.Hokes book and the forum handbooks as a free download to point you in the right direction and give you the basics of what we discuss on the forum.
Read the safety section on the board index before you try any refining or use any chemicals.
As a rule the forum won't spoon feed new members but if you prove your doing your part by reading and learning help and advice is readily available.


----------



## newfish007 (May 9, 2011)

precious metals are in the cats cut them off and its in side of them i dont know how to get it right know but i will soon


----------



## Claudie (May 9, 2011)

Relay switches are quick to collect and they contain silver. :lol:


----------



## dub8 (May 10, 2011)

the air bag crash sensors have gold in them there is at least 2 in every car


----------



## Oz (May 12, 2011)

I would not mess with air bags if you like having 2 hands. No amount of gold is worth your life.


----------



## dub8 (May 12, 2011)

im talking bout the sensors at the front of the car not the bags


----------



## radical351 (May 28, 2011)

look at the connectors. auto computers have gold pins, abs connectors, o2 connectors, air bag connectors, bulk head connectors. i tore a 98 ford taurus apart and there is alot in there. 


ray


----------



## maltfoudy (May 28, 2011)

O2 sensors,electric window and door lock button controls,


----------

